# Breaking Bad, oh Walter!



## tnthomas (Dec 26, 2016)

O.K., been toying with the idea of giving Breaking Bad a shot.  Well, AMC is having a marathon today.....so, now I am hooked!

Oh Walter, you have sooo screwed up your life........:shrug:


:


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 26, 2016)

I watched it the first time around and when I saw it was on, started watching again. One of the best shows ever produced in terms of the complete package. The direction, cinematography, the story, the characters, they're all here. And the good thing is, the show gets better and more intense the more you watch it. You have to pay attention, because they'll reference things that happened in earlier in the series.  Great show! Highly recommended.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 26, 2016)

Agree. I was a really good series.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 26, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> O.K., been toying with the idea of giving Breaking Bad a shot.  Well, AMC is having a marathon today.....so, now I am hooked!
> 
> Oh Walter, you have sooo screwed up your life........:shrug:
> 
> ...




I am shocked I tell ya, just shocked.  I never would have thought you hadn't watched it the first time around.       Actually it took me until season three to start watching, about when I  started watching it back a couple of years back on Netflix marathon  style as well.  I avoided for the reason probably many did, I wasn't  interested in what I thought it was somewhat glorifying, but, it really  wasn't about that at all really.  Was one of the best shows on TV back  then.

Maybe I should give it another round, I've been keeping the  tv turned off complaining there's really nothing on since TWD went off a  couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 26, 2016)

It's good to see the early shows, because you see how the characters develop over time. The relationship between Jesse and Walter, showing how they become entwined is really interesting.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 26, 2016)

When BB was on tv, I decided I didn't like it, my kids thought I was nuts.   It was on Netflix and thought I'd give it a chance........an entire weekend was spent with me in front of the tv.   Loved the show!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 26, 2016)

I've watched the series 3 times and enjoyed it every time!!  Great series with great acting, great writing, great everything.  Very much worth watching the whole thing!


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 26, 2016)

AprilT said:


> I am shocked I tell ya, just shocked.  I never would have thought you hadn't watched it the first time around.



Why, just 'cause I like dead things that walk and all that drama?     And, I did like the Sopranos, although some episodes were disturbing( like when Silvio killed Adriana).

I won't catch all the episodes of BB in the marathron this week, but all five seasons are on netflix.  :cheerful:

Speaking of "marathons", AMC is supposed to _marathon_ The Walking Dead beginning Friday, Dec 30th...

Another series that I will have to catch up on is Humans, looks interesting(gotta love robots!).


People have implored me to watch Game of Thrones,may have to acquiesce.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 27, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> Why, just 'cause I like dead things that walk and all that drama?     And, I did like the Sopranos, although some episodes were disturbing( like when Silvio killed Adriana).
> 
> I won't catch all the episodes of BB in the marathron this week, but all five seasons are on netflix.  :cheerful:
> 
> ...




i never have and never will enjoy Walking Dead, it's a bunch of dead people walking around.


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 27, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> i never have and never will enjoy Walking Dead, it's a bunch of dead people walking around.



That's why I avoid the local seniors center.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 27, 2016)

There are so many theories out there on when Walter "broke" bad. Without giving too much away the prevailing theory (and the one I agree with) happens very early on in the first season. Vince Gilligan has hinted as much also. On a side note, I also love Better Call Saul. It's got a different tone of course but I love the direction it is taking and the acting is top notch along with the cinematography .


----------



## AprilT (Dec 27, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> Why, just 'cause I like dead things that walk and all that drama?     And, I did like the Sopranos, although some episodes were disturbing( like when Silvio killed Adriana).
> 
> I won't catch all the episodes of BB in the marathron this week, but all five seasons are on netflix.  :cheerful:
> 
> ...



Oh my, YES!  Talk about superior TV, I still haven't seen season Six as yet though, but, I will soon hopefully.  I adore GOT as much as I do TWD, I don't compare them as their very different.  

Speaking back on BB, I was up so late watching the marathon, it had to be nearly 3 am before I finally pulled myself away.  I've not tuned back in just yet today as I know once I start, I won't get much else done today.  I forgot just how engrossing the show was.  Like a train-wreck, I just can't look away for a minute.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 27, 2016)

MarkinPhx said:


> There are so many theories out there on when Walter "broke" bad. Without giving too much away the prevailing theory (and the one I agree with) happens very early on in the first season. Vince Gilligan has hinted as much also. On a side note, *I also love Better Call Saul*. It's got a different tone of course but I love the direction it is taking and the acting is top notch along with the cinematography .



Another great show of which they take waayyyyyyy to long break in between seasons to reair.  I don't think it returns till spring.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 27, 2016)

I watched it first time around. As well done as the production, acting, writing etc was the story frequently dragged or moved slow. If it weren't for the show Talking Bad afterward I don't think it would've progressed into legendary or classic status. If one paid attention one could see what the writers were trying to do, especially by the end of the first season. At the end of season one I think when Walter rescued Jesse by driving up & popping out  his economy car that sealed the deal for meal. The character was no longer dabbling shall we say. 

Binge watching is probably a better way to go because a lot of subtle or little clues & nuances are much easier to detect.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 28, 2016)

OK, due to this post, started rewatching BB again.    Just as good as the first time.


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 29, 2016)

More BB marathon activity on AMC,   will be starting "*Ozymandias*" which is the fourteenth episode of the fifth season.   

I don't have to go to work tomorrow....


----------



## AprilT (Dec 30, 2016)

It saddens me when the end comes for a series, feels like I've lost a close friend.    I was getting reacquainted, felt kind of cozy to revisit with such familiar faces.  Though many reappear in "Better Call Saul".  I stayed up till the finale was over around.  

I'll give it another couple years, if I'm still around, to re watch again, this time though, I'll watch on netflix without commercial interruptions.  The show is brutal and sad with moments of humor a very intense examination on that cultured, relationships, ego and self destruction.


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm on a Netflix BB binge- watching from the beginning and currently just finished "Mas", in Season 3.      What a mess!     Being "driven" by lung cancer / impending death to try to provide for the family, by cooking meth, sure makes things complicated.    I have a hard time cooking hamburgers, so I'd have to do major bank heists instead of meth manufacturing.    




AprilT said:


> It saddens me when the end comes for a series, feels like I've lost a close friend.    I was getting reacquainted, felt kind of cozy to revisit with such familiar faces.  Though many reappear in "Better Call Saul".  I stayed up till the finale was over around.
> 
> I'll give it another couple years, if I'm still around, to re watch again, this time though, I'll watch on netflix without commercial interruptions.  The show is brutal and sad with moments of humor a very intense examination on that cultured, relationships, ego and self destruction.




Yea, I will feel a loss when I'm finished with watching the entire series. I am going to slow down my binging, maybe a couple of episodes at a time.   "Better Call Saul" is definitely on my future watch list.  

When I use my elliptical at home I re-watch "Homicide, Life on the Streets" on Youtube.   I first watched it on Court TV back in the 90s; the characters will always be my _old friends_.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 31, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> I'm on a Netflix BB binge- watching from the beginning and currently just finished "Mas", in Season 3.      What a mess!     Being "driven" by lung cancer / impending death to try to provide for the family, by cooking meth, sure makes things complicated.    I have a hard time cooking hamburgers, so I'd have to do major bank heists instead of meth manufacturing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I first watched, I did binge watch the first two or possibly three seasons of the show, I couldn't get enough..  The show had already been on air for some three or four seasons by then, so when it did come back on for it's regular season, I was all caught up.  

At the moment, I'm jonesing for another really good show to watch, nothing compares to the few shows I catch on that started out on AMC and then moves on to Netflix.  I have to say though, binge watching on netflix is so much better because you don't have all the commercials.  I'm going to have to hurry up and make use of my free 30 trial to catch the sixth season of Game Of Thrones.

Happy New Year, Thomas, everyone.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 2, 2017)

Happy new year April!    

Whew, I just came off my BB binge, finished season 4.  I gotta "dry out", is there rehab for Netflix binging?   

I don't know if you like "super heroes" but Supergirl is on Netflix; I enjoyed season 1 on netflix, season 2 is airing Monday nights on the CW channel.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 9, 2017)

Finished the BB series this weekend- terrific show, but it's end leaves me with a feeling of emptiness, rats.     I started_ Better Call Saul_ last night, I hope it can fill the void somewhat, left by BB.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 9, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> Finished the BB series this weekend- terrific show, but it's end leaves me with a feeling of emptiness, rats... .


Yep, but it almost had to end that way. What I found fascinating about the series was how it was able to make you feel sympathetic to the bad behavior at times.  It was the gradual progression of the character development I guess. Probably couldn't have been done in an hour or two.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 9, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> Finished the BB series this weekend- terrific show, but it's end leaves me with a feeling of emptiness, rats.     I started_ Better Call Saul_ last night, I hope it can fill the void somewhat, left by BB.




I feel your pain.  :bighug:I felt as much a void this second time around.

Better Call Saul is well written, may not fill the void entirely, but so worth the watch if you stick with it.  It gets better as it goes along.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 9, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Yep, but it almost had to end that way. What I found fascinating about the series was how it was able to make you feel sympathetic to the bad behavior at times.  It was the gradual progression of the character development I guess. Probably couldn't have been done in an hour or two.



Yes, it had to end that way, though we all longed for more; when I first watched, I thought they should have ended it with the death of Gustavo.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 10, 2017)

Pssst!  You could try watching "Longmire"  I hadn't watched it since it went off regular cable, just started catching up on it, not as good BB, but, still good TV, I've been marathoning season 3 I'm midway through season 4 now and am enjoying it.  I'll probably see what else there is on Netflix this coming weekend, but, for now, Ill catch up on Longmire.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 10, 2017)

I can recommend either Outlander (not sure if it's available on Netflix) or "The Fall" on Netflix. Really liked both shows.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 12, 2017)

My honorary son was SO into this show. He tried to get me to watch but I just had so much on my T.V. plate and have even more now. Maybe one day I'll get around to it. Do you know anyone else who is hooked?


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 12, 2017)

> Longmire
> 
> Outlander
> 
> The Fall



Hmmm, I'll be checking these out on Netflix.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 14, 2017)

I've got _Longmire, __Outlander and __The Fall  "+" on my list, but I'm gonna watch the Breaking Bad series again.   _layful:


----------



## AprilT (Jan 14, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> I've got _Longmire, __Outlander and __The Fall  "+" on my list, but I'm gonna watch the Breaking Bad series again.   _layful:



LOL!   I so understand.  As far a Longmire, I just found out, this year when season six of Longmire returns, it will be the last season.  Sigh.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 14, 2017)

I just finished the Longmire pilot episode, I like it.   The characters seem credible, the interaction between characters realistic.

I'm confused,  the blond haired female deputy is Cady's mother(according to Wikipedia), Cady being Walt's daughter as well.

Sooo, is the blond haired female deputy Walt's....ex-wife....?   They don't seem to interact as such.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 15, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> I just finished the Longmire pilot episode, I like it.   The characters seem credible, the interaction between characters realistic.
> 
> *I'm confused,  the blond haired female deputy is Cady's mother(according to Wikipedia), Cady being Walt's daughter as well.*
> 
> *Sooo, is the **blond haired female deputy Walt's....ex-wife....?   They don't seem to interact as such.*




No and no.  Cassidy's mother died, the female deputy is way too close in age to be her mom.  Vic, the blond deputy, not married to nor in a relationship with the sheriff.  I'm not sure which wiki you clicked on, but for more info, try the link below.  Glad you enjoyed the show, so far.  

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Longmire_(TV_series)


----------



## AprilT (Jan 15, 2017)

AprilT said:


> No and no.  Cassidy's mother died, the female deputy is way too close in age to be her mom.  Vic, the blond deputy, not married to nor in a relationship with the sheriff.  I'm not sure which wiki you clicked on, but for more info, try the link below.  Glad you enjoyed the show, so far.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Longmire_(TV_series)


 
btw, I used to think the actress who plays Victoria, Vic, was the blond, Andrea, from TWD,


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 15, 2017)

AprilT said:


> No and no.  Cassidy's mother died, the female deputy is way too close in age to be her mom.  Vic, the blond deputy, not married to nor in a relationship with the sheriff.  I'm not sure which wiki you clicked on, but for more info, try the link below.  Glad you enjoyed the show, so far.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Longmire_(TV_series)



O.K.,  makes more sense-  I just mis-read the Wikipedia article(same as your link).  The display on this 10" laptop has dinky fonts.....:shrug:

I'm on season 1 episode 5 just now, this series is absorbing.  

I'm working in a couple Better call Saul episodes too.   I liked Mike in Breaking Bad, I'm glad he's appearing in Better call Saul.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 15, 2017)

Here's an interesting tidbit:

 "Mike" Ehrmantraut is a fictional character in _Breaking Bad_ and its prequel spin-off series _Better Call Saul_. He is portrayed by Jonathan Banks in both series.
Mike is a former Philadelphia police officer.

 Longmire's female deputy, Victoria "Vic" Moretti (Katee Sackhoff) is a transplanted Philadelphia homicide detective.


....I guess if you're a cop, *Philadelphia* would be the place to be...from.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm basically watching Longmire and Better Call Saul, but I decided that I just can't stay away so I started watching Breaking Bad again.   

Some things you didn't see the first time stick out and grab you....like when in the beginning when Walt is standing in the road(without pants) and pointing a gun down the road at what he thinks is the police coming.  

Actually, all the sirens and horns are the firetrucks coming, responding to the brushfire that started when a lit cigarette got thrown out the windows, into the dry weeds.

N-E-way, the thing that I hadn't noticed before, was when Walt was anguishing about all that had happend(so far), and stuck the gun to his head and pulled the trigger...but the safety was on.   Phew, that

was a close one, think of all the people that *wouldn't* *have died*, if that safety was off.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 23, 2017)

I still can't get over one of the very first episodes where Walt and Jesse tried to dissolve the dead body in the tub of acid.   Mix of comedy and tragedy at the extreme.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 30, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> I still can't get over one of the very first episodes where Walt and Jesse tried to dissolve the dead body in the tub of acid.   Mix of comedy and tragedy at the extreme.



Ha! yea, _that _didn't go well.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 30, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> I still can't get over one of the very first episodes where Walt and Jesse tried to dissolve the dead body in the tub of acid.   Mix of comedy and tragedy at the extreme.



It was this particular scene that hooked me into the show early on, but I found that as time went on, there was less and less "dark" humor. The evolving characters, story line and cinematography made this one of the best shows ever in my opinion.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 30, 2017)

I have actually watched the entire BB series 4 times now!  I am a BB junkie now?  Hahahaha!


----------



## nvtribefan (Jan 30, 2017)

If you liked Breaking Bad, you may also like Sneaky Pete.  It's on Amazon Prime.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 31, 2017)

nvtribefan said:


> If you liked Breaking Bad, you may also like Sneaky Pete.  It's on Amazon Prime.



One of my workers just recommended Sneaky Pete...will have to mark that for viewing.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 2, 2017)

Earlier, while riding my elliptical I decided to check some more on Youtube's Breaking Bad content, found these two gems, ya'all gotta watch 'em!


----------



## AprilT (Feb 2, 2017)

That Jimmy Falon skit was hilarious.  Thanks for the share.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 3, 2017)

Have you seen this one?


----------



## AprilT (Feb 3, 2017)

They just can't get away from the B word, I especially love the ending.  I've got to stop coming hear, I won't have enough time to spaz out on netflix.    Another great video. 

 Well, I didn't get any time on the boob tube yet, going to plug in right after I make myself some tea.  And I lied, I will be tuning back into HOW, just to remind myself why I'm not going to watch season 4 after I finish this one.  At least not till I see what else is on Netflix this weekend.  So off to watch about 2 hours of HOW, that's "Hell On Wheels".


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 3, 2017)

Netflix is so addictive, love not being bombarded with commercials.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 5, 2017)

Conan O'Brian did several interviews with the cast of Breaking Bad, as well as the following skit:







If you let the video stream continue, it should then play the succession of interview videos as well.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 18, 2017)

Here are a coupe interesting videos focusing on what makes Walter White tick:








This video is a bit long winded, but an interesting perspective that examines Walter and typifies him as being pretty much a metaphorical representative of the 'common man'.


----------

